# It Was Only A matter Of Time



## smoke665 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wonder how much of this is due to the upsurge in film popularity? Fujifilm set to increase prices on 01 April by as much as 164%


----------



## cgw (Apr 1, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Wonder how much of this is due to the upsurge in film popularity? Fujifilm set to increase prices on 01 April by as much as 164%


Think you might want to have a look here and drop a digit? Making and selling less film doesn't necessarily make it cheaper, too. IMHO, the notion of an "upsurge in film popularity" is more a matter of faith(wishful thinking?)than verifiable fact. Remember that Kodak went broke in 2012, so any sort of uptick looks like a miracle compared to "peak film" in, say, 1999.





__





						More Fujifilm Price Increases?
					

If true, this isn't great news but seems consistent with regular Fuji price hikes:  https://www.fujirumors.com/fujifilm-to-increase-prices-by-20-60-on-film-starting-april-1/#disqus_thread  But then I see the April 1 date and hope it's just a sick joke--fingers crossed...



					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## Shinden (Apr 1, 2022)

Their claiming it's from supply of raw materials and shipping prices.  That does seem reasonable given the global economic climate.  Though that doesn't make it hurt the wallet any less.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2022)

cgw said:


> Think you might want to have a look here and drop a



Need to discuss that with Digital Camera World.

As to the reason for the increase, my experience has always been that large sudden price increases are a result of supply/demand, raw material shortages, or the manufacturer is exiting the market on an upturn. I don't shoot film anymore, (didnt shoot Fuji when I did), but for those who still want to, the cost may well start to discourage a few.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 2, 2022)

Tell me about it. Here at the store we make next to nil selling film. But we make it up with process/scan/print.


----------



## cgw (Apr 2, 2022)

Perfect storm material? Narrowing selection of pricey film+Expensive and often scarce lab resources+ Higher paper and chemistry costs+Shrinking pool of quality cameras at rising prices+Vanishing repair services.

Seems joining the "film resurgence" is fraught with a few problems.

If I didn't have a film stash and a range of 35mm+MF gear, I'd be reluctant to buy in today given the above. No quality lab within a 90 minute drive is my chief headache now.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2022)

cgw said:


> No quality lab within a 90 minute drive i



In the same boat. We used to have a great camera store in town that developed B&W and color. Two generations. Unfortunately there wasn't a third to take it over.


----------



## cgw (Apr 2, 2022)

Thinking my new regimen is shooting 35+120, fridging it, dropping it in Toronto for processing on periodic trips. and picking it up later on subsequent visits. Lab is OK with this. I'm not totally happy but zero local alternatives. Still like 120 Kodak TMY-2 negs too much to throw in the towel on film. Perverse? Maybe but loading Mamiya and Bronica film backs is still catnip for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2022)

@webestang64  & @cgw no idea how old you are but I still remember the mail in places that if you sent them a roll to develop, they'd  send you back, the negs, prints, AND a free roll film, Then we had the 1hr kiosks locations that popped up in parking lots everywhere.  Drive up to the window,  drop off, come back later for pickup. Either was cheaper than the cost of a roll of film now. It was always fun trying to guess what sort of tint your prints would have, every location was different.  LOL


----------



## mrca (Apr 3, 2022)

Film prices have climbed and  early this year with Kodak announcing an increase coming in a couple months what do you think folks did, stock up and there was a back order situation.  But film cost is still a drop in the bucket compared to mailing 2 ways which is almost as much as the film itself, then processing along with cost for push/pull and scanning.  I'm just developing 3 rolls today and have 3 hour turnaround to digital and instead of over $30 a roll, its $10 or so including chemicals.


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2022)

mrca said:


> Film prices have climbed and  early this year with Kodak announcing an increase coming in a couple months what do you think folks did, stock up and there was a back order situation.  But film cost is still a drop in the bucket compared to mailing 2 ways which is almost as much as the film itself, then processing along with cost for push/pull and scanning.  I'm just developing 3 rolls today and have 3 hour turnaround to digital and instead of over $30 a roll, its $10 or so including chemicals.


Agree. My close filmhead friends chide me regularly for not processing my own b&w. They're total hardcores--pinhole, 4x5, wet plate, weird Middle European and Ukrainian films whose names I can't pronounce, and witches' brew developers. I love them and respect their work mightily. I have dialed in DSLR scanning for b&w and admit the results aren't half bad, especially with 120. For me, it's looking like adios to C-41 this year, especially for non-serious stuff, since digital provides so much more creative space.


----------



## mrca (Apr 3, 2022)

cgw said:


> Agree. My close filmhead friends chide me regularly for not processing my own b&w. They're total hardcores--pinhole, 4x5, wet plate, weird Middle European and Ukrainian films whose names I can't pronounce, and witches' brew developers. I love them and respect their work mightily. I have dialed in DSLR scanning for b&w and admit the results aren't half bad, especially with 120. For me, it's looking like adios to C-41 this year, especially for non-serious stuff, since digital provides so much more creative space.


I still can't easily replicate portra even with the best plugins.   That is one film that took a large price increase.


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2022)

mrca said:


> I still can't easily replicate portra even with the best plugins.   That is one film that took a large price increase.


I'm still happy with the old, free Nik plug-ins. Worth a look if you don't have 'em. Lots of online tutorials still available for that set.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 3, 2022)

mrca said:


> I still can't easily replicate portra even with the best plugins.   That is one film that took a large price increase.



By who's standards? Sometimes I fear we might be to OCD. Most people don't have the same critical eye we do.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 3, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> @webestang64  & @cgw no idea how old you are but I still remember the mail in places that if you sent them a roll to develop, they'd  send you back, the negs, prints, AND a free roll film, Then we had the 1hr kiosks locations that popped up in parking lots everywhere.  Drive up to the window,  drop off, come back later for pickup. Either was cheaper than the cost of a roll of film now. It was always fun trying to guess what sort of tint your prints would have, every location was different.  LOL


At the age of 13 (1977) I'd ride my 10 speed bike up to the photo kiosk that was just down the road from where I grew up. It was in it's own little parking lot and I drop off my 126 cartridge's and get bordered 3.5x3.5's. Did not care about quality at that point I was just having fun. Quality did not come to me until I got my K1000 in 1980. 
And that kiosk is still there, it's a coffee shop kiosk now.


BTW.....Bought 2 rolls of Portra 400 35mm for my trip to Vegas. Using my Pentax MV with 1.7 50mm. First film I've shot since 2019.


----------



## cgw (Apr 3, 2022)

webestang64 said:


> At the age of 13 (1977) I'd ride my 10 speed bike up to the photo kiosk that was just down the road from where I grew up. It was in it's own little parking lot and I drop off my 126 cartridge's and get bordered 3.5x3.5's. Did not care about quality at that point I was just having fun. Quality did not come to me until I got my K1000 in 1980.
> And that kiosk is still there, it's a coffee shop kiosk now.
> 
> 
> BTW.....Bought 2 rolls of Portra 400 35mm for my trip to Vegas. Using my Pentax MV with 1.7 50mm. First film I've shot since 2019.


Photomat drive-in kiosks. The source of all those dreadful, embarrassing pix that swelled my family's photo albums.

Shoot lots in Vegas!


----------



## Dave Maciak (Apr 17, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Wonder how much of this is due to the upsurge in film popularity? Fujifilm set to increase prices on 01 April by as much as 164%


Don't shoot as much film as I used to. B&H charges $19.00 for a 36 exp roll of my beloved Ektachrome.  Then it needs to go to the lab--more $.  If you have an image that you'd like printed, more $!!!  Looks like I'll be dusting off my Bogen and make up some chemicals.  B/W I can do at home.  The way I figure a good print from a chrome can wind up costing 50 bucks or more.
Now, I admit, I shoot 90% or more with either my D780 or X PRO 3--but it's not the same.  Just saying.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 17, 2022)

Dave Maciak said:


> --but it's not the same. Just saying.



I have to wonder how much is truly different (given the processing capabilities of digital) and how much is nostalgic. Last night I was thinking about this as I fixed my movie buttered popcorn. In the good old days I'd pull out a pan, pour oil in it, put the corn in, cover and shake the pan as it heated. In another pan I'd I'd have my butter warming, when it was done, pour it all in a bowl.  Afterwards there were dishes to wash and put up. By comparison today all I had to do is put my bag of Butter Lovers Microwave Popcorn in the microwave, push the popcorn button and wait a few mins. Afterwards there's no cleanup, just toss the bag. 

The end product might not be exactly the same, but that doesn't make one better than the other. Especially when you consider all the steps needed to get to the final product. In the case of the popcorn it's probably healthier as I had a tendency to get carried away with the melted butter. 😁


----------



## cgw (Apr 17, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> I have to wonder how much is truly different (given the processing capabilities of digital) and how much is nostalgic. Last night I was thinking about this as I fixed my movie buttered popcorn. In the good old days I'd pull out a pan, pour oil in it, put the corn in, cover and shake the pan as it heated. In another pan I'd I'd have my butter warming, when it was done, pour it all in a bowl.  Afterwards there were dishes to wash and put up. By comparison today all I had to do is put my bag of Butter Lovers Microwave Popcorn in the microwave, push the popcorn button and wait a few mins. Afterwards there's no cleanup, just toss the bag.
> 
> The end product might not be exactly the same, but that doesn't make one better than the other. Especially when you consider all the steps needed to get to the final product. In the case of the popcorn it's probably healthier as I had a tendency to get carried away with the melted butter. 😁


Only your coronary arteries know for sure!

Nostalgia didn't trump the PITA process of mail-in processing for me. I'm a romantic at heart but practicality does intrude often enough to cast doubt on what the whole 35mm film thing is about in 2022.


----------

